

Notch Launches to Make Healthy Living (and Data) Sexy - eli-bryan
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/09/notch-launches-to-make-healthy-living-and-data-nerds-sexy/

======
stayclassytally
As a person who follows the work of Markus Persson, I was very confused by
this link.

~~~
lomegor
Same here...

~~~
rexf
Same, this is a case of intentionally misleading linkbait. Over time, you can
tell by the domain, whether they're likely to be high quality or low quality
content.

~~~
eli-bryan
Ouch...

